# good deal??



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

I found a kimber Pro Carry II two tone with 3 wilson combat mags for 750.00 just normal wear and tear. No nicks or major scratches


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

wow really no one has an idea if its a good deal buy?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

That sounds like a good price for that weapon to me. They can get pretty pricey.
Those mags are not cheap either comparing against quality mag makers.


----------



## Jet (Feb 27, 2009)

As noted, I would also say that it is a good deal


----------

